# Changer lecteur imac g3



## snapscan (12 Avril 2007)

Bonjour  , j'ai récemant réparé un imac g3 350 512 mo de ram Panther (le topic est un peu plus bas = pb emac g3)
La j'aimerais changer le lecteur pour y mettre un graveur.
Seulement voila je n'ai pas de graveur "slim" tout plat comme c'est le cas dans l'imac mais un graveur traditionnel et je voulais savoir si quelqu'un connait une bidouille pour le mettre quand même ou alors le transformer en graveur externe.

Merci


----------



## CBi (12 Avril 2007)

Rentrer le gros lecteur dans le iMac, n'y pense pas...
À la rigueur, la bidouille pourrait consister à brancher une rallonge du cable IDE plat et à la faire sortir du Mac mais pour le coup, ça aura vraiment l'air d'une bidouille.

En branchement externe, il te faudra un adaptateur IDE-USB ou IDE-Firewire, et un branchement électrique.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2007)

Et encore, un graveur de CD, parce qu'en USB1, graver des CD, c'est &#224; 4x maximum, et des DVD, n'y pense m&#234;me pas !


----------



## melaure (12 Avril 2007)

Après tu peux aussi acheter un lecteur/graveur interne.

Wegener iMac Drives

WeLoveMacs iMacs 350 Drives

MCE Superdrive for iMac G3 Slot Loading


----------



## JPTK (12 Avril 2007)

snapscan a dit:


> Seulement voila je n'ai pas de graveur "slim" tout plat comme c'est le cas dans l'imac mais un graveur traditionnel et je voulais savoir si quelqu'un connait une bidouille pour le mettre quand même ou alors le transformer en graveur externe.



De plus dans les imac DV ce n'est ni un slim (2,5 pouces) ni un format 3,5 pouce mais un truc hybride à la con... :rateau:


----------



## snapscan (12 Avril 2007)

Merci a tous pour vos lien et vos réponses.

En fait le truc c'est que je suis un switcher convaincu, j'ai acheté un macbook et réparé un imac g3. Aussi, je voulais me passer de mon pc, mais ni mon imac ni mon macbook n'on de graveur dvd. 
Aussi, je voulais récuperer mon graveur dvd de pc pour le brancher sur mon imac.
Seulement vu le prix des accessoires style adaptateur usb-->ide, je pense que je vais investir dans un petit graveur externe style ca : 
http://www.rue-hardware.com/prix/acheter/49334/Samsung-SH-S182M-LightScribe-Noir-Externe
Voila tout ca sous bootcamp comme ca je pourais me débarasser de mon pc


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2007)

snapscan a dit:


> je pense que je vais investir dans un petit graveur externe style ca :
> http://www.rue-hardware.com/prix/acheter/49334/Samsung-SH-S182M-LightScribe-Noir-Externe
> Voila tout ca sous bootcamp comme ca je pourais me débarasser de mon pc



Graver des DVD avec un graveur USB ? T'as pas fini de flinguer des galettes ! T'es sur Mac, ton MacBook a une interface Firewire, sers t'en, tu risqueras moins de déconvenues !


----------



## melaure (13 Avril 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> De plus dans les imac DV ce n'est ni un slim (2,5 pouces) ni un format 3,5 pouce mais un truc hybride à la con... :rateau:



c'est pour ça que j'avais donné des liens. Je sais que c'est pas donné mais c'est un format spécial, pas le choix ...

Ceci dit le superdrive à 150 dollars est encore à peut prêt raisonnable (et vous avez vu le cours du dollars en ce moment ? Faut acheter aux US !)


----------

